# "Crow Wings" Lace Shawl



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

This was the pattern I wanted to make for a long time... The shawl is also listed in Classified section: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-63887-1.html#1142196

Here is the link to my Ravelry project page for more info: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/crow-prints-shawl


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just gorgeous!!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Another amazing shawl!!! It truly is inspiring to see all your beautiful workmanship! Thank you for sharing!!! I really like the picture you shared with it.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and really stunning!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Loveit! love it! its on my list!!!!


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Fabulous


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, my!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

What a stunning shawl. All your shawls are so beautiful! Very nice! ;0)


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

lovely as usual! how long did it take you to do this?


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It's so beautiful, and lovely colour. Leonora.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

cinknitting said:


> lovely as usual! how long did it take you to do this?


Thank you for the comment. Usually this size shawls take me about a week...


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Oh! so pretty! Now that I'm home, I've got projects!!! It looks easier than the others -- is it?


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

A week!! wow it would take me more like months.. It is gorgeous though.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> cinknitting said:
> 
> 
> > lovely as usual! how long did it take you to do this?
> ...


over achiever!


----------



## anne whalen (Aug 3, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Beautiful! 

But let's call it "Raven's Wings" and make it up in purple and black!

HAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

ANOTHER BREATHTAKING SHAWL!!! :thumbup: You are certainly an inspiration of all of us who want to get adept at lace knitting!


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a gorgeous shawl and a beautiful pattern. You did good.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just gorgeous..as always ..
Keep posting your beautiful shawls..and inspiring us.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Really Beautful! Will you ever publish the pattern?


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Really Beautful! Will you ever publish the pattern?


O, no.. it is not my pattern.. It is a free pattern from Ravelry..for which I have provided a link in my original post. Maybe one day I will try designing my own patterns.. If I could only stay home and not work full time!!! Thank you for your lovely comment, anyway...


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I found it! Thank you. I just love this pattern and love the crow picture - it too is an art piece.


----------

